# summer VS. winter coats



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wowo, he sure knows how to grow hair! Haha, he is cute in his winter coat.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

We have to braid his mane, tail and forelock in the summer because it is SO thick.....we dont want to cut or thin it either...but it looks like we might....dont know, Patty (the owner) does not want to but Arurora (instructor) wants to...

Hey, i should have a say! I am the one braiding it every week!


----------



## rockymountain (Jan 16, 2007)

That is so cool how Mike can grow his fur out a couple of inches. He's lucky. The horses that I will be working with don't grow their hair out that far. :shock:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Every horse grows out a winter coat...just some more then others...Hes not so lucky when it takes him longer to shed out.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a TB cross, TBs being notorious for their lack of hair doesn't help! My horse is a weinie and grows nearly no winter coat. He has more blankets then I do. :roll:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

lol, there is a girl at our barn that bought the same blanket she did for her arab for her dog! The Same blanket! only different sizes.


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

kristy said:


> I have a TB cross, TBs being notorious for their lack of hair doesn't help! My horse is a weinie and grows nearly no winter coat. He has more blankets then I do. :roll:


I wish my horse had this problem.  I can't stand winter hair on my horses and I usually end up body clipping them and keeping them under blankets and hoods all winter. I've gotten better in the past couple of years but grooming a horse with a winter coat somehow isn't quite as satisfying as grooming a nice, shiny summer coat. Plus they take forever to dry off.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have body clipped mike but I ran out of time....also he is constantly outside and he does not have a blanket


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

TJ doesn't have a blanket either, and i can't imagine she would ever let me put one on her if i had one. she is sooo spooky. 

she also doesn't grow much of a winter coat. don't know if its the TB in her or not, but either way, there's not much difference between her summer or winter coat.

(i really need to get the camera out)


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

My warmblood becomes a mammoth. He really looks like one too cause of his colour.

My TB i havent experienced his hair cause I've only had him 7 months and he was clipped when i got him. I'll probably rug them ALOT this winter for pony club. I usually but about 5 rugs on each horse. Some thick, some thin.

My TB only ever has his rug off when i ride him. SO basically he's rugged 24/7 365 days.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

TJ has a blanket now, as of saturday. (posted story in member journal) it went far better than expected.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats good that it went better!


Kaiya: what does rugged mean? and a horse more of a mamoth then Mike (pictures above) Lol, I want to see pictures!!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

My Vager grows a pretty good winter coat but Nado & Jeli grow barely nothing. I don't have any blankets for my horses though, and they are out all winter, probably because I don't have a barn or anything haha. They have some trees in their pature but that's it, I give them oats on days when it is below 0 and they do great.


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

rugged as in he has his rugs on all the time.

I'll get pics of Billy when it's winter down here. He should become really hairy during June.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

We clip our horses during winter and rug them. We have to clip them cause we go to endurance rides durung winter and they get really hot having to work so hard so if they have a thick winter coat they are too hard to cool down and it's get their heart rates down (which vets you out!) and thats not good after all the hard work you've put in!!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,
My horse is a standardbred and she does gte fuzzy, but not too thick, so I blanket her as it is so cold here in the winter. I'll see if I can find a picture of her in full coat.


----------



## royalrox (Jan 6, 2007)

summer:









winter:









he doesn't get that fuzzy because I don't let him lol, I blanket him to keep it shorter...


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i spoil my horses they get big blankets and a barn with alot of hay in it to keep them warm we also give them hot feeds this is my baby in the winter.







ain't he cute he is only 2. he looks alot prettier in the summer though


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

my boy is a fluffly thing.but i full clip him in the winter,because i comoete him in the winter.but in the summer he grows a really nice summer coat.where i work all of the ponies have a clip or near enough and some of them are really fluffly and they are maulting so much at the moment,that there is hair all over the yard hehe


----------

